

Software as a Model for Government - adriand
http://quandyfactory.com/blog/30/software_as_a_model_for_government

======
makecheck
This is a very neat set of observations and a good description of how software
and government work.

One point that isn't raised is the notion of switching, and I suppose it
applies to government, too. As a user of a program, if it becomes so
frustrating that you can't stand it anymore, you usually have the option to
switch to at least one other product, pending the migration of your data. In
the case of government, that may not be so easy; there may be many things that
only the government does (in whatever inefficient, established way). I suppose
privatization or moving to another country would be the analogs of
"switching".

